# Best over the counter meds for IBS



## logiej (Jul 28, 2015)

I've dealt with IBS my whole life. I have not been confirmed to have IBS but I'm pretty sure I have IBS because I have the symptoms. I deal with constipation and occasional diarrhea. A lot of times when i go to a restaurant I end up on the toilet that night. I was wondering what medication is best used to help combat diarrhea. I will be going to college in the fall and I really do not want to deal with this anymore because its very awkward getting an upset tummy when everyone else wants to do something fun. Any recommendations for over the counter meds that help when diarrhea comes at the worst times?


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Immodium for diarhea 
Also look into antispasmodic prescription drugs 
Simethicone for gas

FODMAP diet to help with everything

When you go out to eat you can try talking to the chef if there is one. Tell him to make you some simple stuff or stuff you know for sure you can eat


----------

